# Yes PYL vs Burton Flight Attendant



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You definitely wing need a wide in those sizes. 

I like the PYL better. I thinks it's just a little better at everything.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I haven't ridden a PYL so can't compare as Nivek can, but I have ridden an 09 Custom and 17 Custom and spent a lot of time on the FA. Either one you choose I'm pretty sure you'll be happy as a good step up for what you're wanting. The FA will probably feel quite 'familiar' just overall stiffer, more stable, and better float. Possibly more of that traditional camber spring edge to edge over the PYL. 

I'd definitely go for the wide in either as well.


----------



## plop (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for your comments! I think FA 162W with waist width of 264mm could be a little too wide, do you agree? If so, I guess my choice would be either PYL 160W or FA 159W (both have a waist width of 260).

I would also appreciate if anyone has a real photo of Yes PYL 160W as I have been able to find only internet graphics of the board!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I think you'll be fine in non-wide ~162s

I am size 11 (ThirtyTwo Prime) and am ok on anything over 159cm. The 159 regular widths are borderline and I do get some toe drag if I get trench-happy..... but 161+ I'm generally fine.

Flight Attendant will be a bit more lively/freestyle and more medium to high speed stuff. Also FA has a LOT of camber. I thought it was about the same as my Landlord... but no. They have the same camber section (ie length-wise) but the FA has like 6mm camber vs about 3mm on the LL. The FA has serious pop.

PyL will feel slightly more stable/damp and higher speed oriented, so a bit less poppy/lively and a bit stiffer than FA... not by much. PYL is about 5mm camber, so almost the same. 

Those ^ are small differences going either way. In the end they are quite similar. I'd go by graphic.... so PyL


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm biased on the wides, having recently swapped to all wide boards this season. I'm in size 10 ride insanos, and it was riding my 162 Flight Attendant with some skier friends that made me decide on making the swap. Booting out heelside on a long traverse in some dodgy terrain wasn't fun, and definitely made the backside pucker up a bit! I got to a point with my carving as well where I'd boot out on anything but hardpacked groomers. 

The last 2 weekends I demod a few boards, some of them regular width, and I really can't see any reason for me to not be on wides. The faster edge to edge response is negligible compared to the added stability and boot clearance of a wide for me.


----------



## plop (Feb 21, 2017)

Yeah I guess size 11 is bordeline between wide and non-wide... Although Yes says in their sizing guideline that: "_In conclusion: If you have a size US 10-10.5 / MONDO 26.5-27.5 boot, then please, seriously consider a wide. If you have a size US 11 / MONDO 28.5 boot, do not ever consider anything other than a wide when looking at these “traditional” models._" :grin:

I guess I should be fine in both PYL 160W and 162 as there doesn't seem to be huge differences in the specs. In a way I would prefer longer board but on the other wider could be safer option in terms of overhang. I'll have to see if I can even find 160W in European online stores at this time of year.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

plop said:


> Yeah I guess size 11 is bordeline between wide and non-wide... Although Yes says in their sizing guideline that: "_In conclusion: If you have a size US 10-10.5 / MONDO 26.5-27.5 boot, then please, seriously consider a wide. If you have a size US 11 / MONDO 28.5 boot, do not ever consider anything other than a wide when looking at these “traditional” models._" :grin:
> 
> I guess I should be fine in both PYL 160W and 162 as there doesn't seem to be huge differences in the specs. In a way I would prefer longer board but on the other wider could be safer option in terms of overhang. I'll have to see if I can even find 160W in European online stores at this time of year.


Yeah 160W or 162 should be fine.

US11 is the breaking point  Maybe even 10.5 depending on the boot.
That statement up there doesn't say what length board. A 163 or even a long radius ~161 will be fine with size 11 (not the case with FA or PYL - they have small radius).

Also I have pretty steep angles... I ride +27 +9 (this is important to mention) so I am able to fit better in regular widths.
If you are like +15 -15 you will boot out earlier.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> I'm biased on the wides, having recently swapped to all wide boards this season. I'm in size 10 ride insanos, and it was riding my 162 Flight Attendant with some skier friends that made me decide on making the swap. Booting out heelside on a long traverse in some dodgy terrain wasn't fun, and definitely made the backside pucker up a bit! I got to a point with my carving as well where I'd boot out on anything but hardpacked groomers.
> 
> The last 2 weekends I demod a few boards, some of them regular width, and I really can't see any reason for me to not be on wides. The faster edge to edge response is negligible compared to the added stability and boot clearance of a wide for me.


Also really stiff boots and responsive bindings help.
Now Drives and Insano.... you will be ok even on a wide.

Wide boards are not that bad. I ride 2 mid wide-ish and 2 regular. Regular are far more agile, but the wider ones have stiffer bindings and it's almost the same (ie not that much lost response).


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Also really stiff boots and responsive bindings help.
> Now Drives and Insano.... you will be ok even on a wide.


Absolutely. If the OP considers himself an advanced rider and is looking for an aggressive freeride board, I really hope he's not planning on riding it with a pair of Motos and Contact Pros >

Essentially if you like getting really leaned over on your carves, go wide. If you value a slight edge in maneuverability and agility, stick with the regular width. Do you ride much trees? That could be a deciding factor as well.


----------



## plop (Feb 21, 2017)

I managed to find one European online store that still had one PYL 160W in stock and pulled the trigger on that!



Phedder said:


> Absolutely. If the OP considers himself an advanced rider and is looking for an aggressive freeride board, I really hope he's not planning on riding it with a pair of Motos and Contact Pros >


Luckily this is not the case :grin: I have Burtion Ions which I won't be replacing anytime soon. My current bindings are Cartels but sadly they are not in a very good shape anymore... So I guess my next task is to start looking for new bindings! Probably should do some research first and read other threads in the forum but if you guys have good suggestions, please feel free to share your thoughts!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Absolutely. If the OP considers himself an advanced rider and is looking for an aggressive freeride board, I really hope he's not planning on riding it with a pair of Motos and Contact Pros >
> 
> Essentially if you like getting really leaned over on your carves, go wide. If you value a slight edge in maneuverability and agility, stick with the regular width. Do you ride much trees? That could be a deciding factor as well.


Yes, exactly. I find I like both/either depending what I'm riding that particular day.

This yr has been really foggy with lots of snow..... day 1 was waist deep!
so I've ridden mostly regular width in the trees. But I know last yr had a lot of sunny big bowl days and fast groomer days.... so the bigger boards were awesome. 




plop said:


> I managed to find one European online store that still had one PYL 160W in stock and pulled the trigger on that!
> 
> Luckily this is not the case :grin: I have Burtion Ions which I won't be replacing anytime soon. My current bindings are Cartels but sadly they are not in a very good shape anymore... So I guess my next task is to start looking for new bindings! Probably should do some research first and read other threads in the forum but if you guys have good suggestions, please feel free to share your thoughts!


hehehe
You're pretty well set with Ions and the 160W. Really good ride.

For bindings... 
I would say.... more freestyley: Cartel, Genesis, Ride Capo, Rome Katana, Union Atlas
more charging: Genesis X, Now Drive, Rome Targa, Union TRice


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

I had a PYL.. I would not consider it very damp, it was the reason I sold it. 

If you want something damp, big enough for your feet and super fun in pow and nice for carving... 

A Prior Khyber with carbon construction is the ticket. The 165 is 26.0 in the waist.. The Prior carbon is super unique because it's super damp without making the board crazy stiff... 

And with the Canadian Peso being what it is, it can be a damn good deal...


----------



## BobHope212 (Mar 12, 2017)

plop said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been looking for a more aggressive freeride board to replace my old Burton Custom and at the moment I am considering buying either Yes PYL or Burton Flight Attendant. I consider myself an advanced rider with likely 80% of my riding is groomers and 20% (or as much there is available) powder. Based on this, which one would you recommend?
> 
> ...


i just demo'd a 2017 PYL 159 with cartels, and had an amazing time. i just broke my 158 custom flying v and am looking for a new ride-anything board. I feel a little guilty, drooling on such a directional board, as riding symmetrically is a priority for more. I was able to ride this switch, but you could tell. Going to try the flight attendant tomorrow, i think.


----------

